# Snap on kra2411



## MSjeeps911 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey I have a kra2411 the top drawer rubs the box frame. Anyone else have this issues before?  Snap on Is sending a new drawer. I just don't feel like it doing the same thing.it only rubs on the left slide about 8" from the end in a 6" spot.


----------



## MSjeeps911 (Mar 31, 2013)

If anyone had this issue, how did you fix it or was a slide not seated correctly? I want to try and fix it before putting the new drawer in.


----------

